# Reparar potencia de moto



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 13, 2009)

que tal amigos les cuento mas o menos mi problema, un amigo me trajo para reparar una potencia para moto marca yahro msa 2050a, la revise completa y son las salidas del integrado , y ahi esta el problema, el integrado esta limado y no se que es ni marca ni modelo limado completo(debe ser para que si se quema lo tires jajaja) buscando en una pagina de compra y venta una igual es  moon m1050,,  no encuentro datos de ninguna de las 2 marcas agradeceria si alguien me puede dar una mano,- aca les,dejo fotos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

Y...
Para empezar, una buena descripción del integrado vendría muy bien. Sería útil saber cuántos pines tiene, a qué va conectado cada uno, el encapsulado y esas cosas, o si no levantar el circuito y postearlo. Una foto también ayuda. Si no, dependés de que alguien conozca justo el modelo

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Abr 13, 2009)

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> yahro msa 2050a, -


 sera un tda 2050? no creo, es de un canal o 2? , postea fotos como comento cacho en una de esas es un tda conocido


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 13, 2009)

hola es de 15 pins creo es un tda7377 ya subo las fotos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola Vikingo

Da toda la impresión de andar por el lado del 7377.
¿Qué síntomas tiene el amplificador? ¿El LED verde del frente se prende?
Tené en cuenta que el integrado ese tiene Std-By en el pin 7 (si es el 7377) y un error ahí te lo silencia. Si es el 7377, tenés que tener más de 3,5V en ese pin para que suene.

Por otro lado, acá tenés algo que parece ser la página del fabricante. No contiene mucha ayuda, pero por ahí te sirve para algo.

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 13, 2009)

hola gracias por contestar estube mirando bien y el capacitor que es de 1000uf esta inchado segui el data del tda 7377 y es este ,, sera eso lo que no lo hace andar todavia no lo cambie ,, los sintomas son una salida no anda y la otra muy despacio con distorcion ese capacitor esta a la entrada del + en el data va al pin 3 y 13


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

Bueno, un capacitor hinchado (con H) nunca es buen síntoma.

E insisto:


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Qué síntomas tiene el amplificador? ¿El LED verde del frente se prende?
> Tené en cuenta que el integrado ese tiene Std-By en el pin 7 (si es el 7377) y un error ahí te lo silencia. Si es el 7377, tenés que tener más de 3,5V en ese pin para que suene.



Chequeá eso y contestá lo del LED y los síntomas.
Si es un capacitor de filtro el hinchado, es posible que tengas poco voltaje de alimentación. Medí eso (y el consumo).
Revisá también si anda como debe el operacional. Si ese no trabaja bien, es normal que te esté dando problemas. Podés inyectarle señal directamente a los pines 4/5 y 11/12 para probarlo.


Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 13, 2009)

jejeje siempre me lleve lengua a marzo, el led enciende esta noche puebo de ponerle señal y cambiar el capacitor y te cuento que onda,, si el operacional esta mal puede que no tenga entrada de audio el tda no?


----------



## mauricioh (Abr 13, 2009)

hola!si podes subir mas fotos de la placa quisas podamos armarla!saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

Claro.
Y si están mal los condensadores que desacoplan la salida del filtro (entre el operacional y la entrada del TDA), tampoco llega señal.
La prueba apunta sólo a ver si la etapa de amplificación funciona bien. Igual, medí los voltajes de alimentación de TODO y el de la pata 7 del integrado.

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 13, 2009)

ok voy a medir todo y ver que onda , una pregunta media estupid el operacional lo tiene para elevar el voltaje verdad?


----------



## christian_mhz (Abr 13, 2009)

hola bikingo porfa sacale mejor la foto al integrado y al integrado mas chico vere en que puedo ayudarte


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> ...el operacional lo tiene para elevar el voltaje verdad?


Acá tenés cómo funcionan los operacionales y qué se puede hacer con ellos.

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 14, 2009)

buen dia,anoche medi los integrados, el tda me da 14 pines con positivo y 1 a masa creo que palmo,? el operacional me da en la pata 3 3.8v  en 5.6.7  14v . el capacitor lo cambie y 2 resistencias abiertas, hoy cambio los integrados a ver que pasa


----------



## Cacho (Abr 14, 2009)

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> ...medi los integrados, el tda me da 14 pines con positivo y 1 a masa creo que palmo?


Da toda la impresión de estar cocinadito... Leé lo que sigue antes de sacar conclusiones.




			
				VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> ...el operacional me da en la pata 3 3.8v  en 5.6.7  14v


Este asunto es distinto. 5,6 y 7 son las dos entradas y la salida de uno de los dos amplificador que tiene un operacional doble. No decís qué modelo sea, pero supongo que tiene los pines estándar. Eso se puede lograr poniendo en la entrada no inversora (pin 5) 14V que vendrán de algún corto, por la salida (7) aparecen esos 14V y si es un buffer, obviamente estarán en la entrada inversora (6).
La pata 3 es la entrada no inversora del otro amplificador del operacional.

Algo está metiendo cualquier señal a tu amplificador a través del operacional, que _*quizá*_ funcione bien...
Si el problema está en otro punto, quizá anden bien los semiconductores (el AO y el TDA) y se te estén cruzando otras cosas. 



			
				VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> ...hoy cambio los integrados a ver que pasa


Si ya los cambiaste, contá cómo te fue. Si no se soluciona así, es que la fuente de desgracias era otra.
El método del "cambio todo" es un tanto arriesgado, pero si te gusta el riesgo, adelante.


Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 14, 2009)

hola amigo, cambie solo el tda y parece que era el problema jajajja funciona de diezzz, ahora otra pregunta para que tiene el operacional ese es un 4558c? es para filtrar y que no tenga picos de tensión junto con el diodo?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 14, 2009)

Es para fitrar, sí, pero no la alimentación sino la señal.
Hacen un filtro que sólo deja pasar ciertas frecuencias. Si buscás por el foro hay diagramas a montones de ese tipo de circuitos (buscá "filtro pasabajos", "filtro pasaaltos", "filtro pasabanda" y "crossover").
Se pueden hacer sin componentes activos, pero no son tan versátiles.


Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 15, 2009)

ok cacho te agradezco por la ayuda y quedo a tus ordenes, yo voy a ver como copiar el circuito para subirlo esta lindo jajaja desde ya saludos cordiales


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2009)

De nada Vikingo.

Si me querés dar las gracias, un click en el link de mi firma es más que sufuciente. Y si se te hace costumbre (uno por día), el agradecido soy yo.

Más información en www.porloschicos.com

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX (Abr 15, 2009)

uuu loco me mataste, es muy lindo ver gente que se preocupa por los demas,ya que yo tambien soy del interior pero tube la suerte de venir a bs as por trabajo, aya esta jodido de verdad, conta conmigo para lo que sea que pueda ayudar a mi gente, gracias de corazon loco.


----------



## mauricioh (Abr 15, 2009)

hola!vikingo cuando puedas y si podes subi algun esquematico o fotos del pcb y arriba de la placa ya que es muy bueno ese circuito y simple!saludos y disculpa las molestias


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2009)

Gracias a vos por la mano.

Hace no mucho posteé algo sobre el tema acá. Pegale una leída si querés y sumate, que uno más nunca viene mal.

Saludos


----------

